# Launch Control F01



## Senator3211 (Oct 23, 2016)

Hi everyone, i'm proud owner of 730Ld M Sport 2013.

And i always wanted to have launch control  i though that my car has 2TB SAT Transmission, so i coded my car to have launch control using this lines:

EGS 3000 Applikation_LC / LC
EGS 3000 Sportschalter

And it works, i put my car to Sport+ i put my lever to M/S Mode and i see on the cluster S1 i hold hard brake pedal i push all the way down gas pedal, the flag is coming on with text "Launch Control Activated" and rpm's go upto 3000rpm and stays on that value and i still hold the gas all the way down the rpm's dont go more then 3000 and i release the brake and it work  realy works.

And then i asked shawn on this forum how can i check what tranny i have he told the steps and..  i have 205 AT, then shawn said that it can be like that because F01/F02/F07 never camed with 2TB SAT

And now my question is: why i have a working Launch Control on a 205 AT Tranny?

If it wouldn't work then it wouldn't hold the rpm on 3000 and the flag wouldn't come on, i think


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Where is it written that Launch Control did not work with 205 AT and that 2TB was required to begin with? As far as I know, car must have "Sport Mode", but no actual requirement for 2TB. 205 and 2TB are same physical transmission, and same firmware. Frankly, apart from the standard paddle shifters included with 2TB, which can also be had with 205, I have yet to find any noticeable difference between the two, so it is of no surprise that Launch Control can work with 205 just the same as 2TB.


----------



## Senator3211 (Oct 23, 2016)

Shawn i'm afraid if that will damage my car as F01 is not supported to have LC


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Senator3211 said:


> Shawn i'm afraid if that will damage my car as F01 is not supported to have LC


It is same transmission, but if you are worried about it, then don't code it.


----------



## Senator3211 (Oct 23, 2016)

If you say it ok then it ok i believe in you


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

It is written in Xpath. Though, that is not a guarantee that a particular function, if coded otherwise, will not work.


----------

